

Ask HN: Which game has an impressive AI? - intull

Games like SimCity, FIFA, Galactic Civilizations, etc boast an outstanding AI play. Which game(s) do you think has an impressive AI ?<p>Any of them Open Source?
======
psyklic
F.E.A.R. The AI engineer is an MIT graduate and employed AI planning research
into the game rather than a typical state machine approach.

See
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~jorkin/gdc2006_orkin_jeff_fear.pdf](http://web.media.mit.edu/~jorkin/gdc2006_orkin_jeff_fear.pdf)

------
georgeecollins
Left for Dead has robust AI. It is made so that a scenario can be played over
and over again with different layouts of computer players. The design of the
zombies requires teamwork. I believe the key to the fun of that game is in the
single player is the AI. Without good AI it would be no fun at all.

It is not open source but I did see a presentation about its pathing on the
internet.

------
redxblood
Well, i think it´s important to note that games must not only have AI that can
play well, but rather programmers must make them "fail" sometimes, in order to
seem more human, or make them "hesitate".

I guess what you´re trying to find out is which games have AI which correctly
portray how a "great player" would act in such a game, and not which games
have overkill bots that 360 scope you all the time.

Not sure this can count, but the AI of Pandemic, the game where you are a
virus and have to destroy humanity is very well done. It is an accurate
portray of a real world scenario under such circumstances.

Ps. Sorry for typos. English is second language over here.

~~~
intull
Haven't played the game myself, but I have heard about it! Have to give it a
go one day.

~~~
mcintyre1994
The mobile port Plague Inc is fantastic as well, great time killer.

------
yzzxy
I've never played myself, but AI War: Fleet Command is said to have an
extremely interesting AI opponent that is the focus of the game. The AI is
actually meant to be an AI in the context of the game. The player must
manipulate the AI's learning to be successful - not pursuing successful
strategies too far and saving "tricks" for when they are most impactful.

------
MojoJolo
I only play two games most of the time: DotA2 and NBA2K14. I can say they have
pretty impressive AI. For both games, I rarely beat the AI with the hardest
difficulty. Unfortunately, the lack of intelligence of the team mates for both
games gives me a disadvantage that also adds to its difficulty.

------
VPrime
The Unreal Tournament series has some of the best AI. They react and behave
very human. In UT 2003 (or 2004 can't remember) they even respond to voice
commands.

There was even a programmed Unreal Tournament bot that passed the turing test.

------
yen223
Black and White. The Creature AI was a work of art, considering the age of the
game.

~~~
rrss1122
I loved Black & White, loved Black & White 2 more. The creature AI was
fantastic, you could teach it right from wrong (from your own perspective) and
it would do what you taught it. Wish there would be another entry in the
series.

------
kindiana
Check out Three Body Problem, not really AI but... awesome

